# 65 GTO seat belt question



## Johnhw (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a parchment interior and would like to find matching seat belts for front and rear with retractables in the front in OEM style. All I find is black does anyone know a source?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you are looking for them in parchment, I don't think they came in that color. They were probably black to match the carpet.


----------



## Johnhw (Oct 5, 2015)

*65 GTO sea belts*

That's what I was beginning to wonder but I've been unable to find any reference to original color availability. Thanks for the response.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You want to use black seat belts for a parchment interior car. For the GTO's, that's how it was done originally. No such thing as parchment belts, oem on these cars.


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

I am also pretty sure they should have been black as were most of them.


----------

